# Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen



## Conchoolio (5. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

Am letzten Wochenende bin ich das erste mal von Heiligenhafen rausgefahren. Samstag und Sonntag zunächst mit der MS Tanja, dann mit der Einigkeit. Am Samstag auf der Tanja auf Dorsch und Wittling mit etwa 30 Mitstreitern. Fangergebniss war nicht so toll, aber ich habe immerhin einen schönen Dorsch von 64cm erwischt und mehrere Wittlinge auf die Beifänger gehabt. Etwa 7 untermaßige Leos wurden zurück gesetzt.  Am Sonntag waren wir auf Plattfisch raus, was ebenfalls für mich als Naturköderanfänger mit 6 dicken Flundern und einigen untermaßigen die wieder schwimmen gut war. Am Montag blieb die Tanja im Hafen und wir zogen auf die Einigkeit um. Auch hier konnte ich noch nen schönen Dorsch erwischen. Auf beiden Schiffen hat es mir sehr gut gefallen und beide Crews waren sehr freundlich, hilfsbereit und standen mit allzeit mit Tips und zum Gaffen bereit.

Jetzt aber zum Negativen und dem eigentlichen Grund warum ich mich zu Wort melde. Ich war entsetzt, dass jede Menge  untermaßiger Dorsch in den Fischkisten landete. Als ich dezent das Thema anschnitt, wurden die Leute gleich sauer. Auch von der Crew war ich etwas entäuscht, vor allem auf der Einigkeit (da hier einfach mehr untermaßige Leos gefangen wurden), da sie nichts sagten. Auf meinem alten Stammkutter, holt man sich sofort nen Anschiss ab, wenn man so nen Miniaturleo in die Kiste haut. Die Entschuldigung der Leute war immer die Selbe: "Der hat zu tief geschluckt". Ich bin auch nicht dafür blutende Fische wieder ins Wasser zu setzten und zu Quälen, aber ich habe oft gesehen, wie die Fische ganz vorn hingen. Dazu kam noch, dass einige "Spezialisten" die Dorsche nicht fachgerecht töteten und das von den Crews auch ignoriert wurde. Ich frage mich, ist es zu viel verlangt, den Fischen wenigstens mal eins über die Rübe zu ziehen, bevor weiter gefischt wird? Ich vermute die Crews haben angst, die Kunden zu vergraulen, wenn sie mal wegen zu kleiner Dorsche was sagen. Sind wir Angler verpflichtet dem Nachwuchs eine Chance zu geben? 

Der Urlaub war echt toll und ich werde wieder kommen. Mein oben geschriebenes  repräsentiert meine Meinung. Ich will niemanden in Verruf bringen, besonders nicht die beiden Schiffe und ihre Crews. Alle beiden taten ihr möglichstet uns zum Fisch zu führen! Ich möchte damit eher die Angler mal zum nachdenken bringen! Einige von uns müssen wohl mal ein wenig von ihrem hohen Ross runter kommen!


----------



## Zölfisch (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Ganz Klar,
Mindestmaß muß eingehalten werden!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil von

Zölfisch(Jäger des Schuppenwildes)


----------



## Klaus S. (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

*Jeder *untermaßige Fisch ist zurückzusetzen... überlebensfähig oder nicht. Kann solche Spaggen auch nicht ab die Untermaßige abschlagen oder Maßige ohne sie zu versorgen in die Kiste werfen. Verstehe die Crew nicht das die da nicht mal härter durchgreift.


----------



## michi12 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung Untermaßige Fische müssen wieder ins Wasser ohne wenn und aber.  #4


----------



## offense80 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Untermaßige Fische auf jeden Fall wieder zurück!
 Ich denke mal die Crew wird sich da nur nicht einmischen aus Angst, der betroffene Kunde würde sich angepisst fühlen und nächstes Mal dann lieber mit einem anderen Schiff rausfahren weil da nicht "gemeckert" wird über einen Babykiller. Mittlerweile müssen die Kutterkapitäne sehen das sie sich über Wasser halten können und sind auf jeden Kunden angewiesen.


----------



## Stühmper (9. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Natürlich muß das Schonmaß eingehalten werden... , vor kurzen selber erlebt : Häh ? Wieso...|krach:..35cm...ne..ne..ne
bla..bla..bla .
Dann Kollege ..Du lesen in Salon..da Stück Zettel mit Zahlen drauf...Du gucken *und *lesen....hat der ,,Kollege '' gemacht..
*leider *hat er den Sinn aber nicht verstanden .
Und die Betreiber haben Existenzangst - ganz klare Sache .

In Middelfahrt / Dänemark hat mal ein Haufen Gastangler ohne Ende Untermaßige in den Kisten gehabt....*Nein *keine
Deutschen....die mit den vielen Brücken :m...
Und dann kurzes Gespräch zwischen Kapitän *Madsen *von der Ms Lotte...Kopfschütteln der Gastangler *und *Böse Miene
dazu...was macht der Held von Kapitän ?
Alles über Bord mit der Ansage , Er sei Däne , bei Stress - ein
Anruf an Land und alle wandern in den Bunker...#6

Dann wollten die Kollegen nicht den Fahrpreis bezahlen...
das war sowas von witzig....der Kapitän..ein Anruf..im Hafen
ein Polizeiauto mit Blaulicht..den Kollegen ging der Stift...alle
haben *sofort bezahlt *, Blaulicht aus - Polizei weg....
Dann im Hafen hat der Herr Madsen meinen Bruder Meik und
mich für den nächsten Tag auf eine Fahrt eingeladen...
Eine frage hatte ich aber noch...wegen der Polizei...
Na hör mal der ist Stammkunde bei mir...der schuldete mir noch einen Gefallen....

*DAS *war ein ganz ganz toller Tag......#6

*Aber *gibt es bei uns auch sowas ? In Bayern glaube ich gäbe
es sowas nicht...manchmal sollte schon kontrolliert werden
finde ich.....

Stühmper


----------



## Klaus S. (10. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Stühmper schrieb:


> *Aber *gibt es bei uns auch sowas ? In Bayern glaube ich gäbe
> es sowas nicht...manchmal sollte schon kontrolliert werden
> finde ich.....



In Bayern gibt`s einfach zu wenig Angelkutter :m

So wie auf den Kutter müßte es hier auch laufen... alles nur ne Frage der Ehre der Kutterkapitäne. Man muß nicht zwangsläufig wegen solchen Aktionen Kunden verlieren sondern man kann auch welche gewinnen. Mich z.B....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Kein Käpt`n/Besatzung kann/darf da rechtlich mehr machen als darauf hinweisen und später die Polizei rufen.

Auf dem Kutter selber dürfen die nach Aneignung des Fisches durch den Angler nichts machen..

Und wie man das beweisen will mit Mindestmaßen, wen die Viecher filiert sind, dürfte auch interessant sein...

Fazit:
Selber dran halten, mehr kann man nicht machen.............


----------



## raubangler (10. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> ....
> Ich möchte damit eher die Angler mal zum nachdenken bringen! Einige von uns müssen wohl mal ein wenig von ihrem hohen Ross runter kommen!



Nur mal zur Begriffsklaerung....
Die, die auf dem 'hohen Ross' sitzen, sind die, die andere belehren wollen.


----------



## offense80 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Moin Moin....

Hut ab vor dem Kapitän, finde die Reaktion klasse! Und ich glaube in DK ticken die Uhren auch ein wenig anders grins. Hab es mal an einem Forellenpuff erlebt, das sich ein Angler eine Erlaubniskarte für EINE Angel geholt hatte, sich ca. 15 Meter entfernt von mir hinsetzte, und gaaaanz gemütlich DREI Angeln fertig machte und mit allen DREI gleichzeitig fischte. Nun kam der Besitzer nach ca. 1,5 Stunden um den Teich gewackelt, schaute in sein kleines Buch wo er sich wohl notierte, wer für wieviele Angeln bezahlt hat, steckte sein Buch weg, sagte nicht ein Ton, ging seelenruhig auf den Mann zu, stellte einen Fuss auf jeweils eine Rute die alle auf dem Boden lagen, und riss das Handteil der Ruten mit einem Ruck so nach oben, das beide Ruten (Teleskopruten) brachen und zersplitterten!! Dann sagte er seelenruhig zu dem Angler (ebenfalls Deutscher) das wenn er jetzt ein Problem damit hätte, dieser gern zur Polizei gehen kann und den Vorfall melden könne. 
Der Typ packte wortlos ein, und zumindest an dem Tag habe ich ihn nicht mir der Polizei wiederkommen gesehen. 
Das ist kein Anglerlatein sondern wirklich passiert. Ich saß wie gesagt ca 15 Meter daneben.


----------



## tidecutter (22. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Mir scheint es langsam, dass man die Kutteranglerei eigentlich einstellen kann. Fängt da noch irgendein Mensch nenneswerte Fische?

Die meisten Berichte, die ich jedenfalls so lese bzw. was ich höre, sieht meistens düster aus.

Freunde von mir sind vor einigen Wochen auch von Warnemünde aus gefahren. Das war auf nahezu allen Kuttern sowas von erbärmlich. Dorsche mit Windeln, kleine Wittlinge und ein paar wenige Heringe.


----------



## kuhni2704 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Was ist denn bitte dran an einem Dorsch der das Mindestmaß von 38cm erfüllt. Das ist nicht mal als Portionsdorsch ausreichend. Also liebe Mitangler, denkt bitte an die Zukunft und lasst die Säuglinge leben. Wir (und die Kapitäne) wollen doch auch noch in 10 Jahre unseren Spaß bzw. unsere Existenzgrundlage auf dem Meer haben.

Abgesehen davon ist das Argument "zu tief geschluckt" beim Pilkfischen meistens ohnehin ein schlechter Witz. 

Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum die Dänen das Schonmaß von 40 auf 35cm runtergesetzt haben.


----------



## Macker (24. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

@Khuni Die Herabsetzung des Schonmasses senkt den Beifang auf den Kuttern und macht somit auch Sinn.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## leuchtboje (24. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

richtig, dadurch fliegen weniger untermaßige aber dennoch meist tote fische zurück ins wasser und müssen somit der qoute zugerechnet werden...also insgesamt wesentlich weniger 'Tote'...


----------



## kuhni2704 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Wäre nicht aber die weitere Maschenweite sinnvoller zur Verringerung des Beifangs, oder wie in Norwegen die Regelung, daß jeder gefangene Fisch vermarktet bzw an Land gebracht werden muss, egal welche Größe. Dadurch werden freiwillig weitere Maschen verwendet.


----------



## Macker (28. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Leider ist es aber so das noch viele Netze aus der Zeit des 35er Mindestmasses da sind und entsprechend viel Beifang produzieren.
Was das anlanden betrifft hast du Recht aber das bringt auch nichts wenn es als Gammel deklariert nicht in die Quote einfliesst.
Wenn Ich mir das so ansehe sind wir aber mitlerweise doch gewaltig vom Thema abgekommen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

moin moin
@ macker
zum glück ist es so das wir bestimmt 20 kontrollen von der wasserschutz im jahr haben was die maschenweite und das mindestmaß der fische angeht. ich denke mal nicht das sich irgend ein fischer das erlauben kann mit zu kleinen maschen zu fischen. dann wird es richtig teuer.
achso und was die gammelfischerei angeht dürfen wir auch nur einen bestimmten prozentsatz an dorsch und wittling dabei haben und da diese ja geschlachtet werden und in kisten kommen werden diese auch der quote angerechnet.
mfg


----------



## spin89 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte dran an einem Dorsch der das Mindestmaß von 38cm erfüllt. Das ist nicht mal als Portionsdorsch ausreichend. Also liebe Mitangler, denkt bitte an die Zukunft und lasst die Säuglinge leben. Wir (und die Kapitäne) wollen doch auch noch in 10 Jahre unseren Spaß bzw. unsere Existenzgrundlage auf dem Meer haben.
> 
> 
> 
> Da hast du schon recht aber die Masse macht es 10untermassife FIsche filitiert machen mit sicherheit satt (so denken diese Angler wohl)aber das man sowas ohne schlechtes Gewissen machen kann kann ich nicht verstehen. Alle meckern die Dorschbestände nehmen ab, es gibt keine großen Dorsche mehr und Schuld daran sind alle nur nicht die Angler, aber wenn man Jungfisch abschlägt trägt man genauso dazu bei das es weniger große gibt.Also auch von mir haltet euch so wie es jeder anständige Angler an die Maße. Denke viele Schlagen die Fische auch aus Frust ab um nicht ohne nach Haus zu kommen.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Calle-Sylt (28. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Ich persönlich halte mich auch absulut an das mindestmaß.Ich gehe jede woche 1x in die Brandung zahle meine 10-20 euro für würmer,auch wenn ich am abend mit einem maßigen fisch nach hause gehe.Aber ich denke mir immer "hey es gibt genug generationen die auch noch angeln wollen",klar finde ich es einerseits dumm wenn man den fisch auch wenn er tot ist wieder ins wasser werfen muss.Aber hey so ist nunmal die gesetzlage und daran haben wir uns alle zu halten.Ich versuche auch bei jedem untermaßigen Fisch ihn so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln,dass er nächstes jahr ein paar zentimeter größer wieder kommt und wenn ich seh das in manchen Angeler gezielt nach "Norwegen-Drilligen" fragen  um dorsche zu reißen etc könnte ich den Leuten die Drillinge durchs Gesicht ziehen und sie danach fragen ob ihnen das gefällt.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. November 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Also wir haben aufm Kleinboot im April ne Kontrolle ghabt von der Wapo. Wir mussten natürlich unsere Angelscheine zeigen und was uns erstaunt hat ein Polizist hat die kleinen Dorsche und und Platten nachgemessen ob jeder das Mindestmaß hatte. Wir fragten ihn sie schon Leudde mit zukleinen Fischen gehabt hätten. Die Antowrt war nur mehr als genug. Also was sagt uns das? lieber die kleinen toten Fische dem Meer überlassen als ne Anzeigen zu kassieren. Hört sich zwar dumm an aber was willste machen?


----------



## michi12 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



Calle-Sylt schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte mich auch absulut an das mindestmaß.Ich gehe jede woche 1x in die Brandung zahle meine 10-20 euro für würmer,auch wenn ich am abend mit einem maßigen fisch nach hause gehe.Aber ich denke mir immer "hey es gibt genug generationen die auch noch angeln wollen",klar finde ich es einerseits dumm wenn man den fisch auch wenn er tot ist wieder ins wasser werfen muss.Aber hey so ist nunmal die gesetzlage und daran haben wir uns alle zu halten.Ich versuche auch bei jedem untermaßigen Fisch ihn so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln,dass er nächstes jahr ein paar zentimeter größer wieder kommt und wenn ich seh das in manchen Angeler gezielt nach "Norwegen-Drilligen" fragen um dorsche zu reißen etc könnte ich den Leuten die Drillinge durchs Gesicht ziehen und sie danach fragen ob ihnen das gefällt.


Das seh ich auch so.


----------



## ranndale (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

sehe ich auch so !!

ich mache mir auch immer wieder freunde sei es in deutschland /dänemark oder norwegen . versorgt er den fisch nicht oder nimmt fische mit wo der pilker grösser ist bin ich immer sofort dabei und es hagelt erstmal sprüche . 
mir egal den typ sehe ich nie wieder und wenn doch weiss er gleich was kommen kann .

solche typen kann ich mal garnicht ab . ok ich merke schon bei dem thema kann ich mich gut reinsteigern  ... reicht erstmal . #h

so denn .... 

gruss
rann


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*



ranndale schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so !!
> 
> ich mache mir auch immer wieder freunde sei es in deutschland /dänemark oder norwegen . versorgt er den fisch nicht oder nimmt fische mit wo der pilker grösser ist bin ich immer sofort dabei und es hagelt erstmal sprüche .
> mir egal den typ sehe ich nie wieder und wenn doch weiss er gleich was kommen kann .
> ...



Ich bin auch absolut für die Einhaltung von Schonmaßen und
anderen sinnvollen Vorschriften. Aber sich damit brüsten Sprüche
auch im Ausland loszulassen ist wohl kaum förderlich! Desweiteren kann es auch mal vorkommen, das man da an jemanden geraten kann, der dafür sorgt, das der Sprücheklopfer
miteinemmal übers Wasser laufen muß. Gerade dieses Oberlehrerhafte bringt uns in Dänemark immer mehr in Mißkredit
und verschlechtert die Kontakte zu Einheimischen. Wenn ich zum
Beispiel in Dänemark oder sonst wo Urlaub mache, bin ich Gast
und habe mich so zu verhalten. Somit muß ich auch die Geflogenheiten die dort herschen anerkennen, oder dort wegbleiben. Oder mußt du deinem Namen alle Ehre machen?

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## kuhni2704 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

Auch ist es in Heiligenhafen offensichtlich Sitte mit sehr kleinen Pilkern zu fischen. Habe es mir auf dem Kutter als vermutlich bescheuertem Süddeutschen immer wieder von selbsternannten Angelsachverständigen aus dem Norden anhören müssen, daß meine 150g-250g Pilker zu groß wären, das würde die Fische verschrecken. Klar, die Drift ist nicht so, wie in der Nordsee, reichen würden natürlich 60-100g Pilker. Tatsache war jedoch immer, daß ich weniger Kleindorsche an der Angel hatte. Meine Quote an maßigen Fischen war größer als bei den Nachbarn. Den Wittlingen ist es egal wie groß bzw. klein der Pilker ist, aber ich meine daß man tendenziell weniger kleine Dorsche abgreift. Einem maßigen 40cm-Dorsch interessiert es vermutlich nicht, ob der Pilker 80g wiegt und 8cm lang ist oder 150g wiegt und 10cm lang ist. So schlau sind die auch nicht.
Schönen Gruß aus Süddeutschland.


----------



## AndiS (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Trip nach Heiligenhafen*

ostsee-oder nordseekutter, egal wo, oder auf was es geht, man trifft immer irgendwelche super hobbieangler. z.B.: bei einer stürmischen makrelentour wurden mehrere kleine makrelen gefangen, anstatt die fische gleich wieder schwimmen zu lassen, wurden sie in die fischkiste geworfen. naja, hechtköderfische! nein! beim ausnehmen auf der rückfahrt wurden diese über bord geschmissen, zu klein-möwenfutter#q.
oder beim wrackangeln fing einer zwei dorsche die höchstens 35 cm gross waren. der angler sagte dazu: die sind zum räuchern|uhoh:. 
auf einem ostseekutter habe ich das auch gesehen, das dorsche lebend in die fischkiste geschmissen wurden, tuch drüber und fertig. ein fisch der stundenlang im eigenen saft liegt. welch genuss!
wenn man einen fisch mit nimmt muss dieser nicht leiden! der abschläger und das messer gehören in die fischkiste( egal ob dorsch oder makrele ).


----------

